# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Nouvelle vidéo de 30 millions d'amis sur l'abandon

## titia20090

Je l'ai vue à la TV avant hier et, comme d'hab, ça m'a fait monter les larmes.

----------


## France34

Combien de chiens seront abandonnés ainsi pendant les vacances, cette année ,hélas ! ::

----------


## armandine

Le souci, c'est que cela fait monter les larmes, que cela nous touche énormément, nous qui aimons NOS animaux, les animaux..... mais que cela ne fait strictement rien aux salopards qui ne vont avoir aucun état d'ames à les laisser derrière eux pour profiter sans contrainte de leurs petites vacances de merde. 
D'ailleurs, je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi la SPA continue de faire ce genre de vidéo qui doit couter de l'argent puisque les chiffres d'animaux abandonnés ne font que croitre chaque année.....

----------


## titia20090

Les vrais amis des animaux et les salopards qui leur font du mal ne représentent qu'une infime partie de la population. Le grand public à toucher, c'est justement les gens "entre les deux". Qui ne sont pas spécialement branchés protection animale, mais qui sont contre la maltraitance. 

Et qui peuvent donc être touchés par ce genre de spot, et qui vont peut-être aller adopter en refuge pour aider à leur manière.

En tout cas, ne rien faire reviendrait à baisser les bras... 
Il y a de plus en plus d'accidents de la route chaque année, doit-on pour autant arrêter les spots de sensibilisation? 
Il y a de plus en plus d'enfants qui décèdent des suites de harcèlement, doit-on pour autant arrêter d'en parler? 

Au contraire, plus ça se produit, plus il faut en parler. On peut agresser, punir, mais on peut aussi faire marcher la sensibilité de chacun.

----------


## Kyt's

Ce n'est pas la SPA mais 30 millions d'amis ; cette campagne vidéo est diffusée sur les chaînes TV et à le mérite d'exister et de sensibiliser un tant soit peu :

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HIj0gW-Uync

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Elle est passée hier soir à la télé sur M6, bin c'est génial pour plomber le moral  :: 

C'est très bien que ça passe à la télévision, ce doit etre toujours et encore dénoncé et pointé du doigt.

----------


## mamandeuna

C'est sans doute une des meilleures vidéos sur le sujet que j'ai vu.
Bien construit, et tout dans les détails, que des gens, amoureux des animaux repèrent de suite. Le message, en fait, c'est que ce chien se trouve dans une famille pour laquelle animal égal meuble... 
La première partie est très bien construite. On voit dès le début le problème, le type qui récupère le chien et regarde autour de lui, le léchage dans le cou qui l'agace, ta tête de la thénardier, pardon, la maîtresse qui ne lui fait même pas une caresse, l'enfant, qui est aussi un meuble en fait. Tout faux l'arrivée d'un chien dans cette famille indifférente.  
Et les contours de ce malaise, confirmés dans la 2e partie. Super bien pensé, super bien compris. En plus ce sont des lâches qui attachent ce toutou et l'abandonnent à une mort certaine.  
Le type, la seule chose qui le gêne encore, c'est qu'on voit sa lâcheté.  
Hyper bien vu, hyper bien conçu. 
Cupabilisant, tout ce que je souhaite, c'est que le chien soit abandonné dans une spa, ou une association. De là, thénardier est encore récupérable. 
Le mieux c'est que ce type d'"humains" ne s'encombre pas d'animaux.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Proprement horrible ...

La grande question : pourquoi abandonner en pleine forêt ????? c'est du sadisme pur en plus de la lâcheté commune

----------


## mamandeuna

La peur du regard d'autrui, le sentiment de mal faire, un complexe judéo chrétien, survivance d'un reste d'éducation. 
Je préfère 100000 fois ceux qui ont le courage d'abandonner, les yeux dans les yeux, à la spa, sauvant ainsi le chien. 
Le mieux étant que ceux qui n'aiment pas les bêtes, ne les adopte jamais...
Mon pauvre réunionnais a rencontré des tortionnaires qui n'avaient aucune mauvaise conscience de sabrer et brûler un petit chien, là, c'est de la barbarie à l'état brut...

----------


## titia20090

> Proprement horrible ...
> 
> La grande question : pourquoi abandonner en pleine forêt ????? c'est du sadisme pur en plus de la lâcheté commune


Et attaché qui plus est ! Comme l'a dit mamandeuna, ça revient à le laisser mourir dans d'atroces souffrances. Mais bon, faut ce qu'il faut hein... Si on ne l'attache pas à l'arbre, le loulou va nous suivre, naïf et plein de confiance envers son humain qu'il est.  
A l'instar des galgueros qui pètent les 2 pattes avant de leurs galgos avant de les larguer en pleine nature, parce que si on ne leur en pète qu'une seule, ben ils reviennent vers leur humain quand même...

----------


## Cass52

Ils sont toujours super forts pour faire de bonnes vidéos à ce sujet chez 30 millions d'amis !
Malheureusement c'est un peu comme les pubs pour la sécurité routière : on nous mitraille à la radio, et pourtant les accidents sont encore en hausse ce mois-ci. On se demande quoi faire...

----------

